# jujitsu article



## drummingman (Oct 22, 2006)

this is an article that applys to jujitsu that you guys might like.its also really got some funny parts in it.
http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=141


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Drummingman, it is entertaining and teaches a few real valuable life lessons too:

1. Never be cocksure - There is always somebody stronger, quicker, tougher, bigger, better etc. out there.
2. Responses best be appropriate for any given situation - be adaptible.
3. Cops have a really tough job - everywhere.
4. Learn to learn

Sunday musings
Dave


----------



## zDom (Oct 22, 2006)

5. Some people just do NOT go unconcious from blunt trauma to the head.

6. Shime Waza! OOO-Rah!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2006)

7) MA training or no MA training tough is tough and a 6'8" Samoan sailor is apparently very tough, but the police office didn't do to bad himself


----------

